# Goldfisch hat Tumor



## MarcKopfmann (3. Aug. 2012)

Hallo, einer meiner Goldfische hat wahrscheinlich einen Tumor. Ich hatte ihn schon seperat in einem 7 Tägigen Salzbad, jedoch keine Besserung. Der Bauch hat ca. in der Mitte eine Krümmung von ca. 80°. Der Goldi ist trotz seinem eingeschränkten Schwimmverhalten sehr aktiv. 

Nun meine eigentliche Frage, kann seine Krankheit die anderen Fische in Mitleidenschaft ziehen? Was sollte ich mit dem kranken Goldi nun machen???


----------



## Jackson (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch hat Tumor*

Hallo Marc ,

Ich habe auch einen Goldfisch mit einem ca. 4 cm dicken Geschwulst am Bauch.
Dies geht jetzt schon 3 Jahre so, andere Fische werden nicht betroffen.

Also einfach nichts machen und dem goldigen Kerl jeden Tag gönnen.

Gruß,


----------



## Joerg (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch hat Tumor*

Ein Tumor ist nicht ansteckend.
Wenn er leidet solltes du dir das Thema Nelkenöl mal durchlesen.


----------



## lissbeth66 (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch hat Tumor*

Mein Goldfisch mit Tumor ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt und seit diesem Jahr bildet sich der Tumor sogar zurueck


----------



## prelude2205 (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch hat Tumor*

Hallo,

auch einer meiner Goldfische hat einen Tumor am Bauch, seit 4 Jahren.
Trotzdem ist er sehr aktiv.
Andere Fische werden nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.
Ich lasse Ihn in Ruhe und gönne ihm jeden Tag.

Schöne Grüße
Rüdiger


----------



## MarcKopfmann (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch hat Tumor*

Ok, danke für Eure Antworten.


----------

